# Rili shrimp?



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

A while ago I asked about shrimp and yesterday, I got one. I originally planned on getting 3-4 red cherry shrimp but all my LFS had was 1 rili shrimp. I got him floated him in my tank for 15 mins, my betta payed little attention, when he figured out it moved he kinda watched it for a bit but never tried to attack. Anyway then I acclimated the lil guy to my water for a hour. I then but my betta in a cup and floated him in the tank while I released the shrimp. I let the shrimp get used to the tank for about 45 mins before putting my betta back in. Ok my question is I can't seem to find my shrimp this morning but I found this clear gel like substance which I hope is an exoskeleton but I wanted to confirm with you guys. Oh almost forgot some stats
4 gallon
Tons of plants 
Lots of moss
Ammonia-0ppm
Nitrite-0ppm
Nitrate-4ppm


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

I really can't seem to find him, could this possibly be his body?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can you post a photo of his tank? Looks like exoskeleton. When you only have one they seldom come out. Like shoaling fish there's safety in numbers. Perhaps when you can get more he'll seem to come out of nowhere.


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

I was planning on buying some more as my LFS said they getting in more freshwater stock this week. They weren't sure if they were getting shrimp though. Does this tank not have enough hidey holes because I made that little rock pile in hopes that the shrimp would try to go there because of the moss and small spaces that the betta couldn't get in. But I have yet to see him


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I think the tank looks good. Shrimp are very vulnerable for the first day or two after they molt and will often stay hidden. Sorry I forgot to mention that in my first post.


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

It's fine and I just can't stop thinking about this because I was looking around the tank trying to find him, and I just don't know where he could of gone. If it was my betta who ate him, I don't see him just stuffing it into his mouth I think he would leave remains(could be wrong). And I have yet to find remains or even any signs of the shrimp. I guess you could say this gives me anxiety. Also if I do end up getting more shrimp they might be red cherry, would he still colonize with them? I feel like I read he was a variation to the species


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, they will group together as they are both Neos. They will interbreed, too. So you might get the occasional Red Rili. I wouldn't worry. As I said, it's not unusual for them to stay scarce after they molt. Sometimes I didn't see Larry, my Vampire Shrimp, for a couple of weeks or more and then, out he'd pop. My tanks are heavily-planted, too. Great for shrimp but not viewing....or finding. ;-)


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

Phew thanks for the advice I think I won't have a major freak out now! Final question, do you think I can take my betta off the list for his disappearance or is there still a pretty good possibility that he got a little hungry


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Betta seldom can catch and eat a healthy shrimp...I've watched them try and those shrimp are quick little buggers! Many of the shrimp I've lost have died because of my own stupidity which left them compromised and easy prey.

Give your shrimp some time. Like I said, Larry would be invisible for weeks at a time and he was 3"-4" long!


----------



## Unicorn fish (Feb 19, 2016)

I spoke too soon because I just saw him this afternoon!! He is such a cute little guy


----------

